# Top 10 Best Cheap Golf Course in Thailand



## Golfistathai (Jul 19, 2019)

*Thailand is undoubtedly one of the best Golf Paradise in the World with more than 200 affordable golf courses throughout the country.
*Numbers of Thai golf courses designed by well-known golf legends such as Seve Ballesteros, Sir Nick Faldo and Arnold Palmer. just to name a few. This make Thailand one of the most visits destination for Golfers from all around the World every season, but on top of that, green fees here in Thailand are much cheaper than anywhere else. You can spend less than $25 to play in 18 holes in a standard golf course without any additional charge, how good is that!
          If you are planning to have a golf tour in Thailand in the upcoming vacation, Golfisthathai.com proudly present *â€˜Top 10 Best Cheap Golf Course in Thailandâ€™* for your information and donâ€™t forget to bring your golf bags next time you come to visit Thailand or you can shop your new clubs here, Thailand has many good and reliable used golf clubs store which we already have reviewed in* â€˜Top 5 Best Used Golf Club & Equipment in Thailandâ€™*

*1.Dragon Hills Golf and Country Club, Ratchaburi*






*Green Fee:
*â€“ Weekday: 440 Thai Baht ($14)
          â€“ Weekend: 650 Thai Baht ($21)
*Golf Cart: *600 Thai Baht ($19)
*Detail: *Par 72, Designed by Jim Engh, ranked in the Top 100 Best Golf Course in Thailand by top100golfcourses.com
*Location: *192, Tambon Ang Hin, Amphoe Pak Tho, Chang Wat Ratchaburi 70140
*Contact: *+66 322 40504-5, +66 83 988 0775
*Website/Facebook: *Dragon Hills Golf
*Comment: *Scenic but challenging. High â€“ handicap golfers should be aware.


*2.Kantarat Golf Course, Bangkok*






Cr: Pantip.com

*Green Fee:
*â€“ Weekday: 400 Thai Baht ($13)
          â€“ Weekend: 700 Thai Baht ($22)
*Golf Cart: *500 Thai Baht ($16)
*Detail: *18 Hole Par 72, Legendary and the 2nd Oldest Golf Course in Thailand. Kantarat has been known as the only Golf Course in the World surrounded by taxi lanes of Don Mueang International Airport.
*Location: *171 Kantarat Golf Club, The Royal Thai Air Force HQ, Vibhavadi Rangsit road. Don Mueang, Bangkok 10210
*Contact: (66) 2534-3842 , (66) 891177483
Website/Facebook: Kantarat Golf Club
Comment: *Affordable and unique. You will never forget that once in your life you afraid to hit the airplane thatâ€™s going to take off with your driver!


*3.Hillside Country Home Golf & Resort, Prachin Buri*






*Green Fee:
*â€“ Weekday: 470 Thai Baht ($15)
          â€“ Weekend: 700 Thai Baht ($22)
*Golf Cart: *500 Thai Baht ($16)
*Detail: *18 Hole Par 72 Designed by Akadej Bijaphala
*Location: *81/25 Moo 12, Nonsi, Kabin Buri District, Prachin Buri 25110
*Contact: *+66 81 734 5915
*Website/Facebook: *Hillside Country
*Comment: *Peaceful with the beauty of nature and wildlife of Prachinburi. Drive away from busy Bangkok you find a gem hidden in the jungle at Hillside Country Club.


*4.Mountain Creek Golf Resort And Residences, Nakhon Ratchasima*







*Green Fee:
*â€“ Weekday: 590 Thai Baht ($19)
          â€“ Weekend: 1,250 Thai Baht ($40)
*Golf Cart: *600 Thai Baht ($19)
*Detail: *27 Hole Par 72, one of the masterpieces of legendary Seve Ballesteros.
*Location: : *99/9 Moo 3 Mitrapab road, Lat Bua Khao Sub-district, Sikhio District, Nakhon Ratchasima Province
*Contact: 08 8885 3782, 08 5773 9773
Website/Facebook: *Mountain Creek
*Comment: *One of the best-designed golf course in Thailand. Mountainous, tricky but scenic with the breathtaking view of Nakhon Ratchasima city, Lamtakong Dam and Khao Yai.


*Continue Reading
https://golfistathai.com/top-10-best-cheap-golf-course-in-thailand/ *


----------

